# How can I remove a small section of crown molding?



## WeekendWarrior518 (Mar 24, 2010)

I need to remove a small section of previously installed crown molding, without boogering up the ceiling and wall in the process.

The section in question meets an outside corner of 120* and the person who installed it mitered it as if it were a 90* corner, then left the corner incomplete. The pieces of crown are too long and unwieldy for me to take the whole thing down and reinstall it myself.

The only thing I can think of is using a cutoff wheel of some sort on a Dremel tool. But have never had much luck with those flimsy wheels.

Any other thoughts?


----------



## handyguys (Mar 24, 2010)

The Fein Multimaster would do the trick. There are knock-offs from Dremel, bosch and maybe others that might work.


----------



## wseand (Mar 25, 2010)

If you have a hand grinder, get a segmented diamond blade. Mark a line across where you want to cut it.  Then use the diamond blade to cut into the molding center out till you cut through enough to get a flush cut saw in there.  Finish with a flush cut saw.  If you are careful it will be as straight as possible and no damage to wall.   There is no way to get a nice clean cut with it attached.  Good luck.


----------



## WeekendWarrior518 (Mar 25, 2010)

handyguys said:


> The Fein Multimaster would do the trick. There are knock-offs from Dremel, bosch and maybe others that might work.



Boy, that thing sure looks handy.
But I am not sure I want to spend that much money to install a 2'-0" section of crown....


----------



## DebbieG (Mar 25, 2010)

That multimaster (and similar knockoffs) is a handy little tool....Thinking about getting one myself....You might not want to spend the money just for this particular project,  but I'm sure you'll find many other uses down the road. May be worth reconsidering.


----------



## WeekendWarrior518 (Mar 26, 2010)

DebbieG said:


> That multimaster (and similar knockoffs) is a handy little tool....



Can anyone name/recommend a decent 'knockoff'?


----------



## Housedoctor57 (Mar 27, 2010)

Harbor Freight has a single speed and variable speed. $39 and $59 if you have a coupon. Works well.


----------



## frozenstar (Mar 28, 2010)

handyguys said:


> The Fein Multimaster would do the trick. There are knock-offs from Dremel, bosch and maybe others that might work.



Very nice suggestion!  That thing can absolutely do it..


----------



## WeekendWarrior518 (Mar 30, 2010)

OK, I have another question:

How can I mark a square cut line on the crown?
Any angle tools I can think of are too long to use in this application....


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 30, 2010)

Use a block of scrap wood, just make sure the scrap corner is 90 degrees.


----------



## BrianKiernan (Aug 9, 2010)

Just wondering how you made out on your crown molding repair?

Ever get it done


----------



## volusiacrazy (Aug 18, 2010)

I have the single speed multi tool from Harbor Freight and it would do that job with no problem. This tool is the best .


----------



## Phillip757 (Sep 27, 2010)

AS far as the "knock-off". I recently purchased a Dremel that does the same thing. It doesn't go really fast, but it will do exactly what you want with minimal mess to clean up. There is a half round blade that comes with the set that is for drywall and wood. It will work on the job you mentioned. 
Good luck.


----------

